# Ricky Gervais on racism



## Jazzey (Sep 12, 2009)

YouTube - Extras: Ricky Gervais "Racist" (HBO)


----------



## Adam777 (Sep 15, 2009)

Queen of Tijibooty?  :rofl:  

Good one.  :2thumbs:


----------

